# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Ενοχλητικό μεγάλο πλαίσιο

## stefos

Κάτω αριστερά μου παρουσιάζει ένα πλαίσιο που αναγράφει 
click and discover imageshack

Προσωπικά μου είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό γιατί δουλεύω ταμπλέτα και μου κρύβει την μισή, παρακαλώ προχωρήστε σε αναίρεση του συγκεκριμένου.

Φανταστείτε,  όταν γράφω δεν βλέπω τα γραφόμενά!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στέφανε καλησπέρα! Είναι ένα τεχνικο πρόβλημα του εικονιδίου το οποίο θα λυθεί όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται!

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, γιατι και εμενα , το ίδιο μου βγάζει...

----------


## jk21

Μεχρι να βρεθει συνολικη λυση , αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο , επειδη μαλλον ειναι κατι σαν spam που εχει δημιουργησει η σελιδα που φαινεται πανω στο εικονιδιο (ανεβασματος φωτογραφιων ) μπορει ο καθενας να το σβησει ατομικα , ενεργοποιωντας σαν αυτονομο προγραμμα ή σαν επεκταση του φυλλομετρητη τους (πχ chrome ) το ad block και πηγαινοντας στην ενοχλητικη εικονα απανω με δεξι κλικ να τους δοθει η επιλογη να το αφαιρεσουν

----------


## TasosM

Το πλαισιο εμφανιζεται μονο οταν καποιος απο τους φιλους (friend list) ειναι online.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τάσο αν δεν υπάρχουν φίλοι συνδεδεμένοι δεν υπάρχει καθόλου το πράσινο πλαίσιο οπότε και το εικονίδιο, που ήταν εκεί και μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες εμφανιζόταν, δεν εμφανίζεται.

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευθυμη καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει με το εικονιδιο τβν φιλων το πρασινο εμφανίζεται μονο οταν ειναι καποιος φιλος  online οταν δεν υπαρχει καποιος δεν εμφανιζεται και το πλαισιο

----------


## jk21

Παιδια πανω στην εφαρμογη εμφανισης των φιλων , εχει μπει το << ad >>  . Λογικο ειναι να εμφανιζεται οταν ειναι ενεργη αυτη η εφαρμογη δηλαδη οταν ειναι on line φιλοι

Πανω στο εικονιδιο των φιλων (υπηρχε κατι σαν icon αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι ) οπως εχει μπει απο το vbulletiν μαλλον , εκει σπαμαρε η σελιδα με τις φωτο , βαζοντας στη θεση του τη βλακεια που βλεπαμε (οσοι την αφαιρεσαμε ) ή που βλεπετε οσοι δεν εχετε αφαιρεσει με το ad stop

----------


## stefos

Σήμερα παρόλο που υπάρχουν <<συνδεδεμένοι φίλοι>> δεν βγάζει το πράσινο πλαίσιο!
Λέτε να ησυχασαμε ......

----------


## jk21

Ενημερωθηκα πριν λιγο απ τον Πλατωνα (ο τεχνικος μας ) οτι αφαιρεθηκε πληρως το εικονιδιο που δημιουργουσε το προβλημα

----------


## stefos

Πλεον ησυχασαμε για τα καλα!!

----------

